# 16" Double Check valve



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our fitters put this in, then I tested it. It was a pretty bitter cold day. I believe our guys worked in shifts around the clock for a weekend, because this was the fire suppression line for a plastics factory. It was in a vault in the parking lot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part II*

Fabbing in the parking lot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part III*

The pit was wet and cramped.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ball bustin.. Here goes.

I hope those fitters were also plumbers. That's plumbing to the outlet of that device.

A backflow device cannot be installed in a pit. Hot box or inside the building.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

thats some big stuff. 4" is about the biggest i have worked on.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part IV*

good times were had by all


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*part V*

Last shots of a job well done


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was the only plumber. It was a changout, so it is what it is.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thx for the picts , what kind of valves ?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for sharing..!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a 16" double check detector valve. Which is basically a double check valve with a metered, little double check valve on a bypass line so they can tell if anyone is stealing water from the unmetered fire line.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt, up north, sprinkler fitters or pipe fitters usually do all the fire suppression piping. They usually install the devices and hire out the backflow testing.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics:thumbsup: Here you have to be a licensed plumber to install, or changeout BFP's. That is, there just needs to be one on the job. You have to be certified to rebuild,test, or inspect. We also have them in pits, but we use DC's in pits, not RPZ's.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive put backflows in pits before. Very strict rules apply, but it is/was legal at the time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It used to be legal here. It's always a PIA to pump out the pit and work on the corroded valve. I'm glad they are now all above ground.

It suprises me they let that go up there Jeff. You guys should demand that work back. It is your work. I know it's not the most pleasant work but it's a job for the 422 guys. I'm surprised IDPH hasn't put the clamps on that. It wouldn't fly in the southern regions.

I do quite a few water service and BFP sets for fitters. They like it that way. I do too. I enjoy setting big azz stuff.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

That's beautiful. I hardly ever go over 2" piping with flanges and/or mechanical seals. I hope to play with the big boys someday and get to do some of that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was actually in Cook County. Local 130's jurisdiction.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The two Duel checks I test in a pit are 12" and the pit cover is the size of a door. When you open it you can easily set a proper ladder in the pit to get in and out of it, also there is a sump pump with high water alarms in the pit to keep the water level well below the valve. Next time I am over there to test the valves I will take some pictures.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron,
do you know where the UPS facility in Hodgkins is? I have a friend trying to get me in there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> do you know where the UPS facility in Hodgkins is? I have a friend trying to get me in there.


 lol Yep I know the place well. Its right up the road from the Wonder Bread Bakery we been doing for the last 35 years.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, 
I see them both as I am stuck on I-55 trying to go south after a day at the can factory.


----------

